# Baby Pictures!!!



## MajorClementine (Apr 18, 2018)

The weather cleared up so we took Candace and new baby Perry out to the round pen for the day. Lucky for me my grandfather built a solid bottom round pen 25 years ago. He would be pretty happy to know that after 13 years of no foals there was a new baby born in his barn. 

Anyway... here they are enjoying the sun. I also took a video of Perry running full speed around the round pen bucking and kicking as only a 2 day old colt can.




Kicking up his heels!




If you look really closely in this picture you can see the skinny white lightening bolt on his butt. He almost ended up with a Harry Potter name. That's what happens when your owner is a nerd.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2018)

Great photos. It is amazing how lively they are so soon.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2018)

I was hoping that you would post more pictures. They both look great. He looks like he is going to be a spunky one.

I wish I had a pen like that. I would use it a lot. It's a nice one.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 20, 2018)

He seems so tall to me. I've been looking at other LB members baby horse/mare pics and their babies fit under the momma. The day he was born he was so tall that he had to park sideways and squat to nurse and Candace has to lift one rear leg.... I have no idea who his papa is so it's possible it was a larger pony. What do you guys think about his size? That pic was taken on the 18th, he was 2 days old.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2018)

If you meature his front leg from the coronet band to the middle of his knee, than multiply by four and add two; it will give you a idea how tall he will mature.

So, it you get 7", you multiply by four and add 2. Gives you 30 inches. Baby than would be between 28-30 inches at maturity.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 22, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> If you meature his front leg from the coronet band to the middle of his knee, than multiply by four and add two; it will give you a idea how tall he will mature.
> 
> So, it you get 7", you multiply by four and add 2. Gives you 30 inches. Baby than would be between 28-30 inches at maturity.


I'll do that. Thank you! It will be interesting to see what he measures at.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi!

How is the baby doing? Do you have any new pictures to share?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2018)

New Pictures???


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

Thought I'd post some updated pictures of Perry. He's almost as tall as his momma now. He's eating mostly hay and grain and only nursing a little in the morning and late evening before he beds down. Weaning this one is going to be easy. He's getting more curious and more friendly but he's still a very independent little guy. Cuddly is more fun at first but independent makes for a good driving horse


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 21, 2018)

What a friendly little guy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2018)

We'll enjoy keeping up with him!  That curly mane and tail!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 23, 2018)

tooooo cute,  yes independent is good


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2018)

He has LONG eyelashes!  And an adorable face, too.  He looks like a very sensible fellow.  Looks like he will be a pretty color when he looses the baby fuzz.


----------



## Little Buddy (Jul 10, 2018)

So adorable!


----------



## Zergling (Jul 10, 2018)

He is so adorable. He'll be a pretty one for sure.


----------

